# Nissan X-Trail Hybrid User Manual (2015)



## dinu_hasith (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi guys,
Do you know any website where I can get a user manual for the x-trail hybrid?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would guess Nissan's website in Japan where it was sold. Don<t think the hybrid is available anywhere else. The manual is probably in Japanese. Google translate should give you some sense of what is being said.


----------



## dinu_hasith (Jun 19, 2016)

thanks quadraria10.. I guess you are right.


----------

